# Old & Cracked Cement



## Vermillion (Sep 23, 2008)

Previous owner put cut lines in the driveway but not in the garage so now there is a large crack all the way across the garage. I tried the quick repair kit and it looks alright. If the concrete is old and has old oil stains is it worth to put some kind of cement paint on it to clean it up a little or will it just wear down?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Oct 8, 2008)

A Good Epoxy Coating system will EXTEND the life of ANY floor, Regardless of 'history.


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Oct 26, 2008)

If your patching isnt flexible and or properly intalled, it will eventually fail. Also, cement paint will peel of in a heartbeat. Even if you use the best epoxy in the world, the first point of failure might be your patching. Anyone that you use to install your floor will need to remove your patchwork.


----------



## AlphaGarage (Feb 24, 2009)

If you get the correct product and apply it properly it will not fail.  

Look for a quality 2 part epoxy that will remain flexible after it cures, it should also have good elongation, which will allow it to maintain its integrity despite slab shifting, within limits of course.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 22, 2011)

When a concrete patio or driveway started to show serious signs of aging, using a jackhammer or bringing in a bulldozer are the only repair options.


----------

